# Gaggia TS £275 Bristol



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Also selling a Casidio Enea on demand 64mm grinder for £250.

Maybe buy as a bundle?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/gaggia-ts-prosumer-espresso-machine/1261969459


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I saw that one but decided was quite a beast and my wife might notice the change from my classic!!

Looks a good but tho


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> I saw that one but decided was quite a beast and my wife might notice the change from my classic!!
> 
> Looks a good but tho


Indeed it does,

Sounds like it's owner has taken care of it as well.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes- yet another thing I was weighing against "i can't pull off a casual switch with mine"


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Quite fancy one of these, anyone know how they are with temp surfing? Pity its not closer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are fantastic machines. No need to temp surf as the group has a probe in to monitor temp and I am sure they have a thermosyphon as well. Built like a Russian tank, they are one of my most favourite machines. Do not be fooled by the basic HX label either!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In fact, if this was closer I would buy it in an instant. I had not looked at the advert before my first post........it is mint and will still be pulling shots when other machines are retired


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

So tempting, would be a nice upgrade from my DTP. I live in Bristol making it even more tempting...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

khampal said:


> So tempting, would be a nice upgrade from my DTP. I live in Bristol making it even more tempting...


Do it....


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Do it....


I've emailed the seller, let's see what happens...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I sent him a text yesterday and he replied but didn't want to send by courier.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> In fact, if this was closer I would buy it in an instant. I had not looked at the advert before my first post........it is mint and will still be pulling shots when other machines are retired


+ 1 on that


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, if you do go for this did you want the grinder as well? I'm looking for something that my partner will tolerate using and having a doserless electroninic control might do it. Problem is I'd need it posted or couriered so I'd be asking if you could pack it for me if the owner doesn't want to. I'd also of course be interested in any price reduction which might be achieved by buying both as a package though if you were picking it up and packing it for me it would be fair if you got any discount. What do you think?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

EMEC said:


> Hi, if you do go for this did you want the grinder as well? I'm looking for something that my partner will tolerate using and having a doserless electroninic control might do it. Problem is I'd need it posted or couriered so I'd be asking if you could pack it for me if the owner doesn't want to. I'd also of course be interested in any price reduction which might be achieved by buying both as a package though if you were picking it up and packing it for me it would be fair if you got any discount. What do you think?


I'm not going for the grinder, purely because all my coffee savings are going towards to the machine







I think I would be going hungry for a while if I bought both haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pretty sure this is a member on here selling this stuff


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Pretty sure this is a member on here selling this stuff


What makes you say that?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is apparently not 'mint' as per this post


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

igm45 said:


> What makes you say that?


Just an educated guess


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Dylan said:


> It is apparently not 'mint' as per this post


Who said "mint"?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> In fact, if this was closer I would buy it in an instant. I had not looked at the advert before my first post........it is mint and will still be pulling shots when other machines are retired


Which of course is the personal opinion of dkf41.... given the age of the machine, I'd be more inclined to call it 'VGC commensurate with age'



> if this was closer I would buy it in an instant.


dkf41 and I would be trying to trip each other up whilst running to the sellers door with £££ notes in our hands, lol


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Just an educated guess


I only asked as I wondered too, you get the impression he is into his coffee from the advert and imo you don't generally reach that level without 'assistance' from sites such as these.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Far more than just an educated guess here


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Wondering why it was stuck up on Gummytree instead of the forum.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DaveP said:


> Wondering why it was stuck up on Gummytree instead of the forum.....


Wider audience for one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The clue is in the guys name, he looks after his kit and is a very helpful member, you can be pretty sure his stuff is spot on


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> It is apparently not 'mint' as per this post


The use of the word mint referred to the photos that were available on Gumtree.......subsequently someone declared that they had spoken and received more pics showing a little rust (no further detail).....rust that cannot be seen can be sorted, however, given the machine, its age and ownership, it is still a bargain whether mint or not


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The use of the word mint referred to the photos that were available on Gumtree.......subsequently someone declared that they had spoken and received more pics showing a little rust (no further detail).....rust that cannot be seen can be sorted, however, given the machine, its age and ownership, it is still a bargain whether mint or not


Quite right! It's 13 years old lets not forget...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> The use of the word mint referred to the photos that were available on Gumtree.......subsequently someone declared that they had spoken and received more pics showing a little rust (no further detail).....rust that cannot be seen can be sorted, however, given the machine, its age and ownership, it is still a bargain whether mint or not


Sure, so it's therefore worth clarifying that it is not quite as mint as the outward appearance of the photos... I have however not seen the extra photos and as you say may be an easy repair job. It sounds like he is being open and honest with any potential buyer about the condition before purchase in any case, which is only a positive thing.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

russe11 said:


> Quite right! It's 13 years old lets not forget...


you must be chortling away russell


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Just a bit!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

*now sold*


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

russe11 said:


> *sold pending collection*


Looking forward to hearing how she performs


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Looking forward to hearing how she performs


Do we know if the person who managed to snap it up posts on this forum? Sadly somebody got there before me. I'm not completely empty handed though...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Ah, sorry to hear that - I assumed your posts indicated a new coffee success! Did you buy their grinder?

I am imagine whoever did buy the TS to find this forum pretty quickly - wonder if they will find all the threads discussing them??


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Ah, sorry to hear that - I assumed your posts indicated a new coffee success! Did you buy their grinder?
> 
> I am imagine whoever did buy the TS to find this forum pretty quickly - wonder if they will find all the threads discussing them??


Yes, I picked up the grinder today


----------

